# Modulador AM de banda lateral única con portadora completa



## miguelb (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Tengo que construir un  modulador AM con las siguientes características:

-AM banda lateral única y portadora máxima potencia

-Se debe suprimir la banda lateral superior

-La frecuencia portadora se debe generar con un oscilador colpitts (f= 800khz)

-La frecuencia del mensaje debe ser de 10khz

Bueno la idea que yo tengo para elaborar este circuito es la siguiente:

1ero.- Construir un generador de onda senoidal con opams para la señal del mensaje

2do.- Construir un oscilador colpitts que me de la señal de la portadora.

3ro.- En la imagen adjunta tengo un modulador AM, y pienso a la salida pasarle un filtro pasa bajo para eliminarle la banda superior.




Porfavor si me podrian corregir si lo q pienso hacer está mal.... Y si me pueden facilitar con el circuito que me da la señal del mensaje y la señal de la portadora.


----------

